# Advice?



## ladycop322 (Feb 9, 2015)

Good evening!  I purchased some old vintage fountain pens that need some 'freshening up' and also maybe repairs.  I won't know until I receive them.  Other than the Fountain Pen Hospital in NYC, can anyone out there advise on where I can get these pens some TLC?

Thanks so much 

Michelle
:doctor:


----------



## edman2 (Feb 9, 2015)

Linda at Indy-Pen-Dance (see vendor tab) does a good job and has reasonable rates.  Fixed one for me and it writes smooth as glass.


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 14, 2015)

Michelle:  Just saw your reply on group buy, checked your profile, as I am a 29 yr. LEO, retired.  Then I read your inquisition regarding vintage fountain pens.  My oldest daughter and her husband are in the business of "Fountain Pens"  Buy, Sell, Repair, etc.  My daughter is one of the best nib grinders around.  If you would like to contact her it is linda@indypendance.com  If any issues with email addy you are welcome to contact me at joefyffe@comcast.net and I'll try to splice the lines


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 14, 2015)

Michelle:  I don't do a lot on here but saw your message and responded.  Hopefully you may get at least one of these.  I'm CD    (Computer Dumb)  If you don't get the other one you are welcome to respond to me on this one at joefyffe@comcast.net


----------



## Bryguy (Feb 21, 2015)

I've been collecting and repairing fountain pens for several years now> Indy-pen-dance have been very helpful. I get most of parts from Fountain Pen Sacs.Com. They are local to me. If you are gettig into this you should pick up a copy of "The Book". You can find it on Ebay from time to time, _Fountain pens: The complete guide to repair and restoration_. I started with antique pen repair and then started making pens. You seem to be going in the opposite direction!


----------



## BSea (Feb 21, 2015)

You might also contact Shawn Newton (aka watch_art on IAP).  I know he does custom nib grinds, and he's a moderator on the fountain pen network. If he doesn't do what you want, I'm sure he knows where it can be done.


----------



## MikeinSC (Feb 26, 2015)

Www.Fountainpennetwork.com is a good source for info.


----------

